# Qué raro que María no haya venido ayer



## kunvla

Hola otra vez:

¿Me gustaría saber si se ha usado correctamente el pretérito perfecto (de subjuntivo) 'haya venido' juntamente con el adverbio 'ayer'?

_!Qué raro que María no haya venido *ayer*!_

Muchas gracias desde ya.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece correcto.


----------



## ManPaisa

kunvla said:


> Hola otra vez:
> 
> ¿Me gustaría saber si se ha usado correctamente el pretérito perfecto (de subjuntivo) 'haya venido' juntamente con el adverbio 'ayer'?
> 
> _!Qué raro que María no haya venido *ayer*!_
> 
> Muchas gracias desde ya.
> 
> Saludos



Así lo dice mucha gente de este lado del charco, pero tengo la impresión de que los españoles dirían:  _!Qué raro que María no *viniera* *ayer*!_

A ver si lo confirman ellos.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Tratándose de _ayer_, por aquí diríamos: _Qué raro que María no viniera ayer._ 
El perfecto de subjuntivo lo utilizaríamos si María está por llegar, o si el suceso se ha producido, por ejemplo, el mismo día: 
_Qué raro que María no haya venido/llegado (todavía). 
Qué raro que María no haya venido a la fiesta de esta tarde. 
_
Saludos, 
N


----------



## Vampiro

_¡Qué raro que María no haya venido ayer!_
_¡Qué raro que María no viniera ayer!_
Acabo de darme cuenta de que suelo decirlo de las dos formas, y no sé de qué depende.
En todo caso la primera me parece mucho más común por estos lados.
Y lo más raro de todo es que María viene todos los días…

_


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí decir "qué raro que María no haya venido ayer" suena tan incorrecto como decir "ayer ha venido maría". Si el periodo de tiempo de referencia (ayer) ha concluido lo correcto sería decir "qué raro que María no viniera ayer" o "ayer vino María". Sí sonaría correcto decir "qué raro que María no haya venido este mes" o "María ha venido este mes".


----------



## scrolling

Yo creo que dejando a un lado la gramática, en una plática común, suena "normal". Yo creo que está bien.


----------



## Ibermanolo

scrolling said:


> Yo creo que dejando a un lado la gramática, en una plática común, suena "normal". Yo creo que está bien.


 
En España no suena demasiado bien.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ibermanolo said:


> En España no suena demasiado bien.


 
Por lo que entiendo, más bien suena pésimo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

ManPaisa said:


> Por lo que entiendo, más bien suena pésimo.


 
No, tampoco tanto. Suena regular simplemente.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ibermanolo said:


> No, tampoco tanto. Suena regular simplemente.


 
Ah, güeno. Eso me deja más tranquilo, jeje. 
Gracias.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Me complace y me llena de gozo que así sea.


----------



## flljob

Ibermanolo said:


> *Si el periodo de tiempo de referencia (ayer) ha concluido* lo correcto sería decir "qué raro que María no viniera ayer" o "ayer vino María". Sí sonaría correcto decir "qué raro que María no haya venido este mes" o "María ha venido este mes".


 
Precisamente porque ya concluyó debería usarse en aspecto perfectivo (haya venido) y no un imperfectivo (viniera).

Saludos


----------



## Juan Nadie

> Precisamente porque ya concluyó debería usarse en aspecto perfectivo (haya venido) y no un imperfectivo (viniera).


Entonces la frase: "qué raro que María no viniera ayer", ¿cómo la interpretaríais? 
Es curiosidad, nada más.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Al menos en Argentina, coloquialmente, no es raro oír:
_Qué raro que María no *vino* ayer._ 
Yo diría que es lo más frecuente.


----------



## Vampiro

Guillermogustavo said:


> Al menos en Argentina, coloquialmente, no es raro oír:
> _Qué raro que María no *vino* ayer._
> Yo diría que es lo más frecuente.


Por acá también se usa.
Parece que la cosa es a gusto del consumidor.
_


----------



## Södertjej

flljob said:


> Precisamente porque ya concluyó debería usarse en aspecto perfectivo (haya venido) y no un imperfectivo (viniera).
> 
> Saludos


Justo al revés, como se refiere a un período más alejado en el pasado se usaría viniera, haya venido para un período de tiempo más próximo al presente/relacionado con él. Así es como usamos esos tiempos en España.


----------



## flljob

Södertjej said:


> Justo al revés, como se refiere a un período más alejado en el pasado se usaría viniera, haya venido para un período de tiempo más próximo al presente/relacionado con él. Así es como usamos esos tiempos en España.


Volvemos a la discusión de siempre. El aspecto perfectivo es lo que se usa por acá: _Mi abuelo murió _se usa por mis rumbos. _Mi abuelo ha muerto_ se usa por los tuyos.
En ningún texto de gramática se hace referencia a un pasado próximo y uno lejano, como guías para usar el simple o el compuesto. Esta es la diferencia en la gramática italiana: el pasado próximo (que en español es el pretérito compuesto o antepresente) y el pasado remoto (pretérito simple), pero incluso ellos le dan un valor perfectivo al pretérito simple.



Juan Nadie said:


> Entonces la frase: "qué raro que María no viniera ayer", ¿cómo la interpretaríais?
> Es curiosidad, nada más.



Pues la interpretaría como un imperfectivo. Es la misma diferencia que hay entre _canté _y _cantaba_.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Volvemos a la discusión de siempre. El aspecto perfectivo es lo que se usa por acá: _Mi abuelo murió _se usa por mis rumbos. _Mi abuelo ha muerto_ se usa por los tuyos.
> En ningún texto de gramática se hace referencia a un pasado próximo y uno lejano, como guías para usar el simple o el compuesto. Esta es la diferencia en la gramática italiana: el pasado próximo (que en español es el pretérito compuesto o antepresente) y el pasado remoto (pretérito simple), pero incluso ellos le dan un valor perfectivo al pretérito simple.
> 
> Pues la interpretaría como un imperfectivo. Es la misma diferencia que hay entre _canté _y _cantaba_.
> 
> Saludos



El subjuntivo tiene sólo dos formas simples: _cante_ y _cantase/ra_.  _Cante_ se usa como equivalente del presente y del futuro de indicativo.  _Cantara_ se usa como equivalente del pretérito simple, del imperfecto y del condicional de indicativo.

En su gramática, Bello dice de una oración similar a la que nos ocupa:


> _Fundase_ o                             _fundara_, pretérito. «Muchos                            historiadores afirman que Rómulo                             _fundó_ a Roma». - «Hoy no                            se tiene por un hecho auténtico que Rómulo                             _fundase_ o                             _fundara_ a Roma».


Falta ver lo que dice la RAE en la nueva gramática, si alguien la tiene.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Para mí, que uso los pretéritos al modo canario y americano.

¡Qué raro que María no haya venido ayer! - Todavía tengo esperanzas de que venga. 
El hecho, la acción de venir todavía no está acabada. Aún puede venir hoy.

¡Qué raro que María no viniera ayer!              Doy por hecho que ya no va a venir.


----------



## Pinairun

*modo subjuntivo,* según el DRAE:



> 1.m._ Gram._ El que manifiesta lo expresado por el verbo con marcas que indican la subjetividad


----------



## Naticruz

ManPaisa said:


> Así lo dice mucha gente de este lado del charco, pero tengo la impresión de que los españoles dirían: _!Qué raro que María no *viniera* *ayer*!_
> 
> A ver si lo confirman ellos.


Pues sí,* Manpaisa.* Así me lo enseñaron los profesores de mi curso, hecho en Portugal con profesores de España.

Un saludo


----------



## ManPaisa

Naticruz said:


> Pues sí,* Manpaisa.* Así me lo enseñaron los profesores de mi curso, hecho en Portugal con profesores de España.
> 
> Un saludo



jejeje.  Parece que a menudo no coincidimos los americanos y los españoles en cuanto a_* canté/he cantado*_ y_* cantara/haya cantado*_. 

De hecho, me parece que con frecuencia los usamos 'al verré' [al revés].


----------



## Södertjej

flljob said:


> En ningún texto de gramática se hace referencia a un pasado próximo y uno lejano, como guías para usar el simple o el compuesto.


¿Ah no?



flljob said:


> Esta es la diferencia en la gramática italiana: el pasado próximo (que en español es el pretérito compuesto o antepresente) y el pasado remoto (pretérito simple), pero incluso ellos le dan un valor perfectivo al pretérito simple.


No hablo italiano pero en todo caso, ¿qué tiene que ver? El español no se rige por las normas de la gramática italiana.


----------



## flljob

Södertjej said:


> ¿Ah no?
> 
> No hablo italiano pero en todo caso, ¿qué tiene que ver? El español no se rige por las normas de la gramática italiana.



Completamente de acuerdo. El italiano se habla en italiano y el español en español. 
Gili Gaya es el único de los autores que consulté (consulté tres) que habla de un pasado próximo y uno lejano. Sin embargo, también dice que, cuando se hace referencia al lejano, se puede usar el antepresente y da ejemplos que, según se usa en México, son completamente lógicos.

El mismo Gili Gaya en el No. 138 dice:
[subjuntivo] Perfecto. Su significación temporal es pretérita o futura, y expresa asimismo acción perfecta. 

Pueden leer también el número 123, interesantísimo.

Saludos

Para usar una frase tuya: No es por incordiar, es que cuando se suscitan estas discusiones es cuando más aprendo. Gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Completamente de acuerdo. El italiano se habla en italiano y el español en español.
> Gili Gaya es el único de los autores que consulté (consulté tres) que habla de un pasado próximo y uno lejano. Sin embargo, también dice que, cuando se hace referencia al lejano, se puede usar el antepresente y da ejemplos que, según se usa en México, son completamente lógicos.
> 
> El mismo Gili Gaya en el No. 138 dice:
> [subjuntivo] Perfecto. Su significación temporal es pretérita o futura, y expresa asimismo acción perfecta.
> 
> Pueden leer también el número 123, interesantísimo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Para usar una frase tuya: No es por incordiar, es que cuando se suscitan estas discusiones es cuando más aprendo. Gracias.



Normalmente lo que dicen las gramáticas es que el antepresente se usa para acciones que han ocurrido (acciones perfectas) en un período que no ha terminado.  La acción puede ser próxima o lejana:  _En la historia de la humanidad ha habido muchas conflagraciones que han amenazado la confianza del hombre en sí mismo.
_ 
En la frase que nos ocupa, la inclusión del término _ayer_ indica claramente que el período terminó y que, por tanto, el uso del antepresente no es el indicado.


----------



## flljob

Sin embargo, _los principales valores de esta forma [antepresente de subjuntivo] dependen precisamente de su naturaleza sintagmática compuesta. Los valores aspectuales de proceso concluido y los temporales de anterioridad son los rasgos que suelen oponer este tiempo al presente de subjuntivo; de manera que podemos observar que el antepresente puede aparecer en contextos semejantes a los del presente de subjuntivo, pero refiréndose a un hecho acabado de suceder o ya terminado:
Ojalá lo haya hecho bien
Es posible que haya llovido*_

Sólo agrégale un adverbio a la segunda oración: Es posible que haya llovido ayer.

*Marcos Marín, Francisco. Gramática del Español. Pags. 228-229. Editorial Síntesis.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> _
> Ojalá lo haya hecho bien
> Es posible que haya llovido*_
> 
> Sólo agrégale un adverbio a la segunda oración: Es posible que haya llovido ayer.


Ese pequeño adverbio es lo que cambia el tiempo verbal.  Mira lo que sucede en indicativo:

_María no ha venido_ 
_María no vino ayer_  (no _María no ha venido ayer_ ).


----------



## flljob

Ojalá que haya hecho bien su trabajo el año pasado.
Ojalá que hiciera bien su trabajo el año pasado.

¿Cuál es mejor?


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Ojalá que haya hecho bien su trabajo el año pasado.
> Ojalá que hiciera bien su trabajo el año pasado.
> 
> ¿Cuál es mejor?



La segunda.


----------



## flljob

Bien. Creo que estamos en el terreno de los idiolectos.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Bien. Creo que estamos en el terreno de los idiolectos.
> 
> Saludos



No tanto.  

Yo usaría siempre la primera, aunque sé que está mal. Y la voy a seguir diciendo porque no quiero sonar como un ET en mi entorno cultural.


----------



## flljob

No te preocupes, si usas la primera, alégrate porque coincides con fray Luis de Granada y fray Luis de León.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> No te preocupes, si usas la primera, alégrate porque coincides con fray Luis de Granada y fray Luis de León.
> ¡Felicidades!



Es que no pertenezco a esa religión...


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Es que no pertenezco a esa religión...



Lo bueno es que por fin te cayó el veinte.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Lo bueno es que por fin te cayó el veinte.
> Saludos



¿Cuál de todos? 
¿Que reconozco que de este lado del charco la mayoría lo decimos mal?


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Cuál de todos?
> ¿Que reconozco que de este lado del charco la mayoría lo decimos mal?



No está mal. Lee a los clásicos y verás que tenemos razón.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> No está mal. Lee a los clásicos y verás que tenemos razón.



Los clásicos decían cosas que hoy la lengua culta no acepta. Ejemplo:_ la primer vez._


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Los clásicos decían cosas que hoy la lengua culta no acepta. Ejemplo:_ la primer vez._


 
Hay que aprender a separar la paja.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Hay que aprender a separar la paja.


Es lo que siempre he hecho. 
Y continúo haciendo.


----------



## Alepho

¿Hace alguna diferencia si se refiere a que suele venir todos los días?


----------



## flljob

No necesariamente, aunque ese ¡Qué raro! da la posibilidad de esa interpretación, que no tiene que ver con el modo y el tiempo verbal.


----------



## Södertjej

También puede ser que se diga "qué raro" por otros motivos: porque había habido una conversación previa en la que la tal María aseguraba que iba a ir, porque era una reunión formal para la que había confirmado su asistencia, porque era la organizadora, etc. En resumen, no hay manera de saberlo sin el contexto completo que motiva ese "qué raro".


----------

